# Où sont les signets de Safari ?



## Pan (29 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir où se trouve le fichier des signets de Safari pour pouvoir le copier sur mon ordinateur portable afin de récupérer tous mes favoris. À moins qu'il n'y ait une autre façon d'importer des signets d'un ordinateur à un autre...


----------



## marctiger (29 Mai 2009)

Signets/Afficher tous les signets", tu glisses ton/tes dossier/s de signets sur le bureau.

Ou il existe le plus facile  :

*http://www.foxmarks.com/*


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2009)

+1 avec foxmarks ( ou l'autre site, son nouveau nom)
permet pas mal de chose dont
-trace externe( chez eux) avec accès aux signets depuis tous les  ordis  
synchro avec d'autres navigateurs ( firefox) et synchro multimachines ( tous types), synchros manuelles ( avec choix des sens) ou standard et automatiques

par contre bien réfléchir avant de valider l'option de synchro des mots de passe de sites forums comptes divers ( certes cryptés mais accessibles si on a le log)
car laisser ses mots de passes sur site X est un risque
( que perso je ne cours pas)


----------



## Pan (29 Mai 2009)

marctiger a dit:


> Signets/Afficher tous les signets", tu glisses ton/tes dossier/s de signets sur le bureau.


D'accord, mais comment je les réintègre dans le navigateur de mon autre ordinateur, Firefox en l'occurence ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2009)

va donc te servir de foxmarks
c'est expliqué !


----------



## marctiger (29 Mai 2009)

Comme dis Pascal, installes-le pour Firefox aussi, et dans tes prefs Système tu auras le module pour Safari, tu n'auras qu'a synchroniser.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2009)

sinon sans foxmarks reprendree les signets safari c'est proposé par firefox , par défaut

mais sans synchro et qu'une fois

( faut regarder les options ou lire les manuels ici de firefox)


Note du modo : Bon si même les "anciens" s'y mettent maintenant  Pan, tu veux que je te fasse "ban ban" ? 

Bon, comme d'hab : annonce "à lire avant de poster", déménagement, tout ça &#8230; :mouais:


----------

